# pian management drug testing marinol / marijuana questions



## kronos416 (May 26, 2012)

I ama curious as to what type of drug tests do pain management doctors use?
I have been on pain management program for a few years i have multiple disk problems in back, degenerative joint disease, chronic pancreatitis, diabetes, diabetic gastroparesis and neuropathy in my legs and feet. i have been on vicodin es for several years. just this last few years i was diagnosed with gastroparesis.

I am 42 yrs old male i have taken many drug tests and have passed them all. bUt lately my doctor prescribed me marinol for severe nausea and vomiting. Sometimes the marinol pill works great and sometimes it doesnt a freind of mine suggested i try smoking the real thing (marijuana) which works eVery single time i smoke for the nausea.

Id like to know what kind of tests do pain management docs use to see if your on the prescribed drugs your supposed to be on and to check the ones your not on. I havent been checked in a while but would like to know if it is safe for me to continue to use marijuana on my really bad days along with marinol on my less worse days? That is why i am asking if anyone knows exactly what drug teSting is used for while under pain management by doctor.

I dont live in a medical marijuana state and dont want the doc to find out ive been cheating and using the real McCoy. I know that marinol will show up as a positive on any drug test and also know that if they run a gaschromatagraph mass spec test that they can tell the difference between you taking your marinol and if you have been using the real marijuana.

Do pain management docs just run the regular 5 or 10 panel dip strip tests to see if whats your on is in your system if so then i think ill be ok the test will come up positive for THC but i am on marinol or will they go through the effort of running the more sophisticated test just to see if im only using my marinol and not real marijuana? does anyone know exactly what kind of test they are given for there pain management? any help greatly appreciated.

p.s. eveRytiime ive had a test from his office the tests are sent away to a drug testing company and i have tried overlooking his paperwork back on it as he goes over my charts he always says dont worry what is suppose to be in your system is in there.tThis was before i was taking marinol and before i started smoking the real thing (marijuana).

I also know that when i get tested in past that have asked when i have taken my vicodin last and mark it down if that helps out, Does anyone know what kind of drug test is given to pain management patients or what test i have been getting and if i can get away smoking while im on my marinol? thanks


----------



## Toorop (Jun 28, 2012)

I would suggest talking to your doctor. I do believe that it would be confidential as you are protected by doctor-patient privilege. I could be wrong but I highly doubt it. My advice would be to ask your doctor by calling up and talking anonymously to them. However you should also consult a lawyer as well since they maybe able to explain. But since you are not planning on harming yourself I do believe the doctor will be OK with it being confidential.


----------



## george xxx (Jul 19, 2012)

kronos416 said:


> I ama curious as to what type of drug tests do pain management doctors use?
> 
> p.s. eveRytiime ive had a test from his office the tests are sent away to a drug testing company and i have tried overlooking his paperwork back on it as he goes over my charts he always says dont worry what is suppose to be in your system is in there.tThis was before i was taking marinol and before i started smoking the real thing (marijuana).
> 
> I also know that when i get tested in past that have asked when i have taken my vicodin last and mark it down if that helps out, Does anyone know what kind of drug test is given to pain management patients or what test i have been getting and if i can get away smoking while im on my marinol? thanks


Something wrong somewhere with this. Generally pain management doctors have no need or reason to do drug testing. If they want to know what you are taking they will ask but should be checking you records to ensure the information is correct. Everytime you have tests done at his office tests are sent to a drug testing lab? That statement says you are paranoid, or some doctor you have seen suspects you are abusing your meds. I have seen a boat load of pain doctors and never had one do any test. If your doctor is sending cultures or blood out for testing it is because you are seeing an overpriced specialist or the doc is a country bumpkin with a very small office. Marking down what you claim to be taking is their way of complying with federal law and tracking usage of narcotics. I realize vicodin is just a glorified asprin but every step a narcotic drug, from manufacture to consumer, is regulated by federal law.
If you doctor knows or suspects you use MJ that doctor will ask you about it. They are not just going to call police and say hey this guy smokes. Doctors do sometimes ask about such things to avoid drug interactions. If you are concerned about MJ with Marinol a simple web search will supply you with all the known hazzards. Just search drug interactions, marinol those 3 words will get all you need to know.


----------



## purklize (Jul 19, 2012)

Pain management doctors generally require pain contracts these days. These typically require random drug tests. I believe it's for reasons of liability and avoiding busts by the DEA... shitty.


----------



## george xxx (Jul 21, 2012)

purklize said:


> Pain management doctors generally require pain contracts these days. These typically require random drug tests. I believe it's for reasons of liability and avoiding busts by the DEA... shitty.


This may well be. Something I have never heard of. Certaintly understandable and quite possibly necessary given the number of people abusing prescriptions now days. Its just something I have not encountered. If doctors find something that is useful perhaps such tests would follow. I have over the past 4 years seen dozens of pain specialists. When doctors discover that I have already tried Morphine and Fentanyl and found them to be 100 percent useless their specialty quickly becomes "I don't Know"


----------

